# just one more...



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

i already had these pics taken. i will get some better sand paper before doing any more!

this one i am very curious about the pattern. it looks sort of bent in a part of the grain, then another part looks weird too. not only what kind is this, but what makes it look that way, or something (a term or condition) that i can google. 

it looks like a dip or groove, but it is very flat and smooth. then the other end is like the grain went wild! i like this one a lot! just because it is different.


 


 
i will go buy better sand paper, and post better ones later tonight. - L


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

this is with a different lens, and it has a 3x filter on it. it might help (not as much ass better sand paper!)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

lvstealth said:


> ass better sand paper!)
> View attachment 127616



I don't think I want to mix these 2 things, the results might be painful! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

giggle... oops!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

That's maple. Hard to say what kind of the many many different kinds of maple, but it's one of them. Not sure what the groove is but the shiny streaks in the upper right are just normal ray flakes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

phinds said:


> That's maple. Hard to say what kind of the many many different kinds of maple, but it's one of them. Not sure what the groove is but the shiny streaks in the upper right are just normal ray flakes.



That's what I though too but I figured I would let somebody that knows something jump in first! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 10, 2017)

I'm not so sure thats maple, That's Beech I think. Look at the tiny little dashes in the flat sawn grain. Look at the lines in the end-grain (almost like an oak) Beech does that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (May 10, 2017)

Palaswood said:


> I'm not so sure thats maple, That's Beech I think. Look at the tiny little dashes in the flat sawn grain. Look at the lines in the end-grain (almost like an oak) Beech does that.


You are mistaking a roughly quartersawn side grain shot for flat sawn grain, which it is not. The ray flakes are clearly maple, not beech. I do agree w/ you that the rays in the end grain are unusually prominent for maple, BUT ... you will also note that they are uniform in width and distribution. Beech tends to have far more variability in ray width and spacing.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 10, 2017)

Good points @phinds 
You see where I got confused.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lvstealth (May 10, 2017)

The groove is not really grooved. It is flat and smooth, even all along there. It just looks like a dip. There are a few of them on this board.

Thanks! Maple! Goody! I have several red oak, a few white oak (at least I think so..., I would post them too, but I feel like I should know oak and I'd feel dumb... er). I'm thinking that might make a nice table. 
Mixing the wood may not be good, I'll have to study up. - L

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

Mixing species can work well, just have to be careful. Tony

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

@DKMD 

Here's one for you Doc. This woman owns a store in OK, wants me to make her some. This is the prototype, not sanded or oiled yet. Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## DKMD (May 10, 2017)

Tony said:


> @DKMD
> 
> Here's one for you Doc. This woman owns a store in OK, wants me to make her some. This is the prototype, not sanded or oiled yet. Tony
> 
> View attachment 127626



I think there should be a lignum scented Honduran rosewood burl star roughly placed over Enid... otherwise it looks perfect.

Maybe she can sell them with these Tshirts:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony (May 10, 2017)

DKMD said:


> I think there should be a lignum scented Honduran rosewood burl star roughly placed over Enid... otherwise it looks perfect.
> 
> Maybe she can sell them with these Tshirts:
> View attachment 127628



Dang Doc, that's just wrong!! You know Kevin is rolling right now at the sight of that!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Palaswood (May 10, 2017)

Mixing species is awesome, and there are some things to know. Mixing any wood thats not from the same source can mean that the Moisture Content (MC) may be different, and if drastically so could result in warping or cracking once completely dried. Best to let them sit in the shop for awhile to dry out.

Grain direction is another. Quatersawn is most stable and tends not to bow or cup. 

Also the porosity is important to be aware of do far as what finish to use and how to apply it. Red oak is very porous and is usually filled (just look at all the little holes and crevices), white oak less so and maple is close-grained.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

